# startx unter Unix



## oraclin25 (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage.  Ich habe mir ein Raspberry Pi gekauft und nach Videosanleitung aufgesetzt.  An einer Stelle war:
SSH Server aktivieren...

Und dann musste ich nach der Anleitung den Befehl startx ins Terminal absetzen.  Ich frage mich, warum?  Hätte ich den SSH Server nicht aktiviert, hätte ich diesen Befehl nicht gebraucht, oder wo ist hier mein Denkfehler?

Ich habe außerdem noch ein Ubuntu als Desktop zu Hause, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, habe ich damals startx nicht gebraucht um auf die GUI-Interface zu gelangen.  Bitte um Erklärung.  Danke.

Schöne Grüße aus Rheinland,

Eure Ratna


----------



## Bratkartoffel (1. Juli 2013)

Hi,

startx hat mit dem SSH Server nichts zu tun.
Der Befehl dient dazu, den X11 Server (grafische Oberfläche) zu starten. Bei Ubuntu läuft das indirekt über den gdm (Display Manager) der beim Botten automatisch gestartet wird.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## oraclin25 (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo Bratkartoffel(mhh.. lecker  ),

ach soo.. okay, verstanden.  Ich habe versucht, das Boot-Konfig-File zu finden:
/etc/x11/..

Hierunter sind so viele weitere Files.. Welches ist das Richtige?  Nur mal vor Augen zu führen, dass beim Booten auch die GUI-Interface gestartet wird.

Vielen Dank.

Viele Grüße aus Rheinland,

Eure Ratna


----------



## Bratkartoffel (2. Juli 2013)

Hi,

wie genau das abläuft kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Aber wenn es dir nur um die grafische Oberfläche geht, dann installier dir entweder den gdm oder aktiviere die Oberfläche mit Hilfe von "raspi-config".

Grüße,
BK


----------



## ikosaeder (3. Juli 2013)

In den meisten Linux Distributionen wird startx innerhalb der Startskripte aufgerufen (Stichworte init, Runlevel).
Deshalb muss man den Befehl da nicht eingeben.


----------

